# Ebook reader pour ios 5 (ipad 1)



## casse-noisette (1 Septembre 2014)

Boujour a tous. Voici mon probleme:
Je me suis procurer un ipad 1ere generation  - ios 5
Et je cherche deseperement a y installer une application ebook reader -  or, toutes les versions disponibles sur le net sont pour les ios 6 ou 7 - j ai essayer l application lektz, 
mais, c est une veritable horreur, il bug et plante sans arret.
Si vous connaisez le moyen de resoudre le probleme, ...

Merci d avance


----------



## Lauange (2 Septembre 2014)

et l'appli ibooks ?


----------

